# [solved] gtk-Icons verschwunden

## musv

Guten Abend. 

Nach dem der Kernel jetzt wieder läuft, ist mir noch ein Update-Problem aufgefallen. Die Icons in den GTK-Apps sind weg. 

Ich nutze e16 als Window Manager mit QtCurve als Thema sowohl für die KDE- als auch für die GTK-Programme. D.h. die Systemkonfiguration läuft bei mir auch über das Systemsettings von KDE. Wenn ich jetzt z.B. in einer GTK-basierten Anwendung (Firefox) den Dateidialog öffne, sehe ich nur die Fallback-Icons. D.h. es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen Dateien und Verzeichnissen. 

Wie krieg ich da jetzt meine Icons wieder zurück?

Ach ja, wenn ich Firefox in der Konsole starte, kommen folgende Warnungen:

```
(process:18604): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed

(firefox:18604): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_dialog_set_alternative_button_order_valist : no child button with response id -11.

(firefox:18604): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_dialog_set_alternative_button_order_valist : no child button with response id -5.

(firefox:18604): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_dialog_set_alternative_button_order_valist : no child button with response id -8.

(firefox:18604): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_dialog_set_alternative_button_order_valist : no child button with response id -10.

(firefox:18604): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_dialog_set_alternative_button_order_valist : no child button with response id -2.

(firefox:18604): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_dialog_set_alternative_button_order_valist : no child button with response id -7.

(firefox:18604): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_dialog_set_alternative_button_order_valist : no child button with response id -9.
```

Last edited by musv on Sat Jul 05, 2014 5:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Persönlich neige ich immer dazu gtk oder gdk-pixbuf neu zu bauen.

Wenn man dann aber so im Netz nach schaut gibt es welche die empfehlen:

Quelle: Debian Forum

In /usr/share/themes/QtCurve/gtk-2.0/gtkrc

```

gtk-fallback-icon-theme="gnome" 

```

Wobei, ist das nur im Dateidialog so? Eventuell hilft dir dann den Dateimanager neu zu bauen wie nautilus wenn es der von Gnome ist. Oder Nepomuk, wenn es den von KDE verwendet. Wann genau welcher Dateimanager für den Dateidialog verwendet wird weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Das scheint bei mir zu wechseln je nachdem ob ich KDE, Fluxbox, XFCE oder Gnome3 nutze. Aber e16 setzt auch noch auf Gnome2 oder?

Dir fehlen die Icons nur im Datei-Dialog oder? Nicht im Firefox selber.. oder?

----------

## musv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Persönlich neige ich immer dazu gtk oder gdk-pixbuf neu zu bauen.

 

Hatte gestern wenig Zeit, werd das noch probieren. 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> gtk-fallback-icon-theme="gnome" 
> ...

 

Ist über die KDE-Systemsettings schon erledigt. 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Wobei, ist das nur im Dateidialog so? Eventuell hilft dir dann den Dateimanager neu zu bauen wie nautilus wenn es der von Gnome ist. Oder Nepomuk, wenn es den von KDE verwendet.

 

Ist nur der Dateidialog. Nautilus ist nicht installiert. Aufgefallen ist's mir bisher bei Firefox und Gimp. 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Wann genau welcher Dateimanager für den Dateidialog verwendet wird weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Das scheint bei mir zu wechseln

 

Es gibt/gab mal ein Plugin für KDE, dass immer der KDE-Dateidialog, also auch bei GTK-Anwendungen, verwendet wird. Zumindest kannte ich das von KDE3. Nur hat das Ding dort nie richtig funktioniert. Scheint wohl aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Interfaces zwischen KDE und GTK ein paar Problemchen zu geben. 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Aber e16 setzt auch noch auf Gnome2 oder?

 

Nein, e16 setzt erst mal auf gar nichts, bzw. auf plain X11. Ob du dann als Plattform für Deine Anwendungen auf KDE oder auf Gnome setzt, ist Dir überlassen. 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Dir fehlen die Icons nur im Datei-Dialog oder? Nicht im Firefox selber.. oder?

 

Korrekt. Genauer: Die Icons fehlen in jedem GTK-Dateidialog.

----------

## musv

So, hab die Lösung gefunden. Die war mal wieder anders als mal denken könnte. 

Zuerst hab ich mal festgestellt, dass interessanterweise auf meinem Notebook die Icons bei den GTK-Anwendungen vorhanden sind. Interessant insofern, da ich beide Rechner eigentlich immer gleichzeitig, beide Rechner haben auch weitestgehend die gleiche Konfiguration (USE-Flags) und die gleichen Thema-Einstellungen. 

Als ich dann mal bei beiden Rechnern die KDE-Systemeinstellungen aufgerufen hab, hatte ich noch zusätzlich auf dem betroffenem Rechner ein andere Icon-Set installiert - allerdings nur für die KDE-Icons. Hatte nichts mit den GTK-Icons zu tun. Bei den GTK-Icons waren die Oxygen-Icons vorkonfiguriert. Als ich dann die KDE-Icons auf Oxygen geändert hab, waren auch bei den GTK-Anwendungen die Icons wieder da. 

Ist eigentlich ein Bug. Aber was soll's. Ich kann damit leben.

----------

